# Nikon D90 or D95?



## sam_justice (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm thinking of getting a D90, although I hear the new replacement is coming out soon (apparently called D95) do you think it's worth waiting for the new one?
I'm using a D50 at the moment and really want to upgrade to a better camera, the viewfinder is terrible in the D50 and at times can be quite hard to compose to work out what's in focus.


----------



## edouble (Aug 18, 2010)

I would definitely wait for the newer models to come out even if it takes a year.


----------



## Idahophoto (Aug 18, 2010)

I would agree, its better to hold off.


----------



## NateS (Aug 18, 2010)

I agree...if you can't get good shots with a D50...a D90/D95 isn't going to give you any better shots?  Yes, the viewfinder is worse in the D50 but it's not as horrible as you make it out to be.  I shot with a D70s for a year and a half which has the same viewfinder and I made some very nice photos with very nice focus (even small dof shots) with that viewfinder.

I would wait until a replacement comes out and keep practicing with the D50...it is such a capable camera.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Aug 18, 2010)

so you wanna upgrade purely for live view?


----------



## KmH (Aug 18, 2010)

To use the viewfinder for focusing you need a better focusing screen, one designed for manual focusing. This applies to the virtually every dSLR Nikon has made so far.

Like this: Nikon D50 Focusing Screen - KatzEye Optics

Unless you have manual focus lenses, you'll still have problems because AF lens focus rings don't have enough travel for tack sharp focusing.

The D95 is just a rumor, as are it's specs. There is no doubt the D90 will be replaced, eventually. It has been a *very* good seller for Nikon, and if they are as smart as I think they are, they will milk the D90 for every drop they can get out of it.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes, wait. The new model will probably be here in less than two months.


----------



## djacobox372 (Aug 18, 2010)

I haven't used a d50, but I wouldn't expect it to have a viewfinder that's any smaller/dimmer then a d90.


----------



## sam_justice (Aug 19, 2010)

Well obviously I don't want to upgrade purely for a viewfinder, the D50's VF doesn't perform well for night photography when you're trying to manual focus from a distance. It's a real strain on the eyes to make sure what you have is in focus.


----------



## KmH (Aug 19, 2010)

In that situation you'll have the same problem even with a $8000 dSLR.

By the way...Nikon has officially announced the D3100 and 4 new lenses. Not peep about a D90 replacement.

www.nikonusa.com


----------



## Stephen.C (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah, the D90 replacement is *rumored* to be revealed sept 15, 16th. With the D3000 replacement looking like THAT. 100% wait till the "D95" comes out.


----------



## sobolik (Aug 19, 2010)

This question can not be answered at this time.

D90 At $1000.00

or the 
D95 at ???????????????   $500.00 or $5000.00


----------



## Mbnmac (Aug 20, 2010)

Know what sucks?

I got the D90 back in june, but it's been stuck in the UK due to some shipping problems (at my parents house) I'll have it in oct when my mum comes out, but it'll have been sitting mostly unused for about 15 weeks (brother got to use it so eh)


----------

